

Google to demote websites with pirated content - gizzlon
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/08/15/google-to-demote-websites-with-pirated-content/

======
Piskvorrr
Black hat SEO tactic of "flood competitor's results with bogus DMCA takedowns"
incoming in 3...2...1...

